# Bach prelude



## LarryShone

I'm determined to teach myself to read music, and a friend sent me photos of the sheet music for me to print out. Its his prelude BWV 468 from Well Tempered Clavier
It seems fairly straightforward, beginning CE gce gce


----------



## Proms Fanatic

This sheet music does look relatively easy to follow as far as classical music works go. No ledger lines, no sharps or flats in the key signature.

Maybe buy a book of scales/arpeggios to get yourself even more familiar?


----------



## LarryShone

Proms Fanatic said:


> This sheet music does look relatively easy to follow as far as classical music works go. No ledger lines, no sharps or flats in the key signature.
> 
> Maybe buy a book of scales/arpeggios to get yourself even more familiar?


Yes I hope to do so when I get some money


----------



## Lukecash12

LarryShone said:


> I'm determined to teach myself to read music, and a friend sent me photos of the sheet music for me to print out. Its his prelude BWV 468 from Well Tempered Clavier
> It seems fairly straightforward, beginning CE gce gce


Prelude 1 from the WTC is a perfect place to start, although you might stumble a bit with the accidentals later on in the prelude.


----------



## quietfire

I love this prelude. It is easily accessible by most pianists but it is still extremely valuable nonetheless. Gives you a taste of a variety of harmonic variations.


----------

